# Yoga in the woodshop



## Nindwood (Oct 16, 2013)

Yoga and woodworking
Hello fellow woodworkers, I have been practicing yoga for the past 6 years and it has improved my health and woodwork more than I could have ever imagined. My back pain is gone and no more carpel tunnel in my hands. I'm off blood pressure med's and I can physically do more than ever. I'm 53 now and my goal is not to get physically better. It is to stay in the shape I'm in 10 years from now. The style of yoga that I do is known as Iyngar Yoga. This type uses some props as I will never be able to join Cirque du soleil. LoL. I go twice a week and I'm able to spend many many hours in the woodshop pain free. Not to mention that my knees are all better now.


----------

